# Kribs and Steatocranus Casuarius



## jlagory (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello all, first post in a long time.
A friend of mine has a breeding pair of Kribs he has to get rid of, and I would much rather take them into my care than just have him pawn them off at a random pet shop. I currently have a 29 gal tank with a female Steatocranus and several of her offspring (most of which I will be donating soon, as they are getting quite large) Her male partner died recently, and as of now she has yet to start breeding with any of the offspring (fortunately). 
So by now my question is probably obvious. How would these fish get along? Can they exist in the same temperature and water quality? If there's plenty of cover, is it possible they'll all get along?
Thanks, people!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

These fish will get along, but a 29 gallon is a bit too small for them I think. You can try it and see what happens.


----------

